# What's bothering you today, TLF?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread here to commiserate about what's bothering us and to realize that we may not be alone in our frustrations.

Sit on the couch and let it all out...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Why do our wives/significant others (most) not share our appreciation for lawns 
My wife is like are you on that damn lawn site again and Im like no Im looking at mail order brides


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

So I've had a few items to sell online. I thought Facebook Marketplace killed off my local Craigslist, so I've been posting things there.

As soon as I post there is an onslaught of "Is this available?" messages. All of them exactly the same. And then I realized Facebook has some pre-written messages you can click on and it sends it to the seller and that's one of them.

Is that not the stupidest thing ever? What's the point of asking if the item is still available? The posting is still up, isn't it? It's not marked as sold. If you want it, propose a place and time to meet. That's it. Let's do this damn thing.

I would be constantly replying "Yes." to the messages, and then never heard anything back. Were these people tire-kickers? Facebook made this such a low-effort process that people who don't even want the item and were half-hearted were messaging about it. What a stupid and frustrating process. Facebook once again ruins a simple thing.

So I started putting in the description "if this posting is still up, then it's still available" but of course people don't read it.

Makes me just want to send these things to a local charity instead and forego the value that's left of the items.

On a related note, one of the items I was selling was a reclining chair. She asked these questions, in separate messages, in this order:
- Is this item available? (duh)
- What color is this chair? (there are clear pictures and it said red in the description)
- Does it recline? (it literally says that it's a recliner in the title and description)
- How far are you from [insert very rural town here]? (there is a map in every Facebook Marketplace listing)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> So I've had a few items to sell online...


LOL, I'm with you - I think there is definitely a dollar amount where trying to sell something online becomes a giant waste of time and energy.

ETA: Great topic, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

My freaking AC went out last night. Left me with 14hrs without air in FL. Thank God, even at noon, it only got to 81 inside, while outside temps exceeded 95*

Took 1hr after dispatch called me, until they arrived which isn't too bad, and the tech spent 1.15hrs here resolving the issue.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.


Me either. I'm 31 years old, and ALL my friends ask me why I'm not on Facebook.

Well, because I have enough crap going on in my life - I don't need 300 other peoples crap too.  :lol:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.
> ...


I gave up on facebook almost a year ago now. Have not missed it one bit. I realized I just don't care that much about other people's lives other than the ones living in my house. I care about family and friends well being, but I don't care that you liked a video about a squirrel falling off a bird feeder, political love or hatred for certain members in government , or what you ate for dinner.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Not a darn thing: is this heaven, no its Iowa.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

If it were not for a handful of friends and family I would easily let FB go...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No FB here. I did have a fake account for some guy who was streaming Pens games and it was a place to get a password.

I also tried selling winter tires once through fake account and kept getting low balled. One guy offered me $25 for all four and I responded I'd rather watch them burn :twisted:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ...I responded I'd rather watch them burn :twisted:


 :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> No FB here. I did have a fake account for some guy who was streaming Pens games and it was a place to get a password.
> 
> I also tried selling winter tires once through fake account and kept getting low balled. One guy offered me $25 for all four and I responded I'd rather watch them burn :twisted:


Too funny!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.


I deleted it for about a year and it was great. But I'm a single guy now and I have to have FB to find events, I use it for my Tinder login, and when dating new prospects it seems "shady" to them if they can't find you on Facebook. I hardly ever post anymore. Though it is becoming a little more normalized to not have an account these days.

ETA: I actually unfollowed a bunch of people, pretty much everyone except 5 people or so. I'm in some dog groups, so it's pretty much just dog pictures in my news feed, which is nice. I avoid all the toxicity of that site, with the exception of Marketplace, of course...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.
> ...


I've never had a Facebook account.

What's bothering me today? All the sand on the lawn.. I CAN NOT MOW.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

What's bothering me today? The chance of thunderstorms all next week here in the Ozarks and seed went down early this morning. Please pass us by. That M-binder tackifier has better hold!

Oh and I've been Facebook free for 10+ years. I deleted my account about half a year into my first semester of college. One of the better decisions I've made in life.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > So I've had a few items to sell online...
> ...


This right here. The wife has been selling stuff when time permits from the toy room clean out. So many people want you to deliver what ever it is to them even though the post says pick up only. One person wanted us to drive about 35 minutes to meet them for about $5 worth of action figures. Yeah they can pound sand


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

kds said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > kds, I don't regret deleting my Facebook account one bit.
> ...


I have a good friend who became single a couple years ago. He signed up for Facebook and now I can't hold a conversation with him without him being on his damn phone checking Facebook. It's unbelievable annoying. Neither my wife nor I have Facebook and don't plan to get it. If someone wants to communicate with us they can do it the old fashioned way: call me, I won't answer because I hate talking on the phone, and then I'll text them back later.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> If someone wants to communicate with us they can do it the old fashioned way: call me, I won't answer because I hate talking on the phone, and then I'll text them back later.


Amen to that! I hate it when people call me. At work or at home. They can text, IM, or send an e-mail instead. I hate talking on the phone and then it's even worse at work because I have to drop what I'm doing and completely switch gears to answer your question. And then switch gears again to finish what I was working on


----------

